# Activex And Nsv Plugin



## kantadharm (Jul 1, 2005)

I would like to watch the classic films at www.tvgold.org on my Mac. I got the following response from their tech support. Can you help?

Thank you for your email.

I am not too sure if Mac users can watch tvGold. If Winamp is available for the Mac or your browser can support the NSV plugin then yes. However, as I am not a Mac user I cannot answer the question. Sorry.

- Edward
tvGold
www.tvGold.org


----------



## mdnky (Jul 1, 2005)

VLC is supposed to be able to play .nsv files.  I didn't get a chance to try it out though.


----------



## kantadharm (Jul 1, 2005)

mdnky said:
			
		

> VLC is supposed to be able to play .nsv files.  I didn't get a chance to try it out though.



Unfortunately, vlc did not seem to work with this site.


----------



## texanpenguin (Jul 2, 2005)

Winamp IS available for Mac, IIRC. Try www.nullsoft.com


----------



## kantadharm (Jul 3, 2005)

Unfortunately, Nullsoft's winamp does not work on the mac.


----------

